# What kind of lights do you have?



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

What do you run? Shop-brand (Niterider etc.), clones (DX.com etc.), or higher-quality Chinese (Gemini, Magicshine, etc.). 

Edit. Wanted to set this up as a poll but it wouldn't let me. Anyhoo....just curious as to what folks are running w/r to the categories above. I just don't see how Niterider etc. are staying in business with all of the more affordable options out there.


----------



## Steve Javorsky (Jul 22, 2014)

I have 2 Xeccon 1206, bar and helmet. I just purchased them and only have a few rides with them but so far they are very good. Great battery life / build quality is very good. Great set for $150.

Sent from my SGH-S959G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## C.M.S (Aug 28, 2009)

Going to use 2 808 clones on the bar and SS 2 on helmet ! And that's what I'm going with , no more banging my head on what lights to get lol ..


----------



## voghan (Aug 18, 2014)

I've got 2 NiteRiders that I use on my helmet and handlebars. A little pricey but I'm hoping to get in a weekly night ride until it snows.


----------



## siata94 (Jan 27, 2013)

I wanted to try the regular flashlight route instead.

updated...


----------



## Gharddog03 (Sep 25, 2013)

Gemini Olympia/Duo X2
Gloworm XS


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

- 2X 40- Watt Betty-R's, Gemini Duo/Xera. Very happy with all lights. Powerful, great programming and wireless remote on the Lupine makes for a very usable set-up.


----------



## Yelnatz (Sep 18, 2014)

Glad I found this thread. I'm thinking about getting a back light.


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

All Chinese lights for me, 6 of them. 
As much as I thinks it's great that a lot of the name brand lights have become more affordable, I still can't bring myself to pay for a name brand when I'm happy with the cheapy Chinese lights.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

I have an MJ-872 clone mounted with a Cygolite bar mount (the one that comes with a bracket plate). My helmet light is a XML T6 clone. Not a bad setup for me.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

1 - Serfast TSL-1500 on the bars. Outstanding light, super bright, long run time but spendy. List $390. Picked it up for $200 on sale at pricepoint with free shipping.
Amazon.com : Serfas True 1500+ Deluxe Headlight : Bike Headlights : Sports & Outdoors

1 - Cheap amazon chinese Cree bike light on the helmet. Ridiculous value at $14.00. Super bright. 3 x 2 modes. Three brightness settings plus strobe for each setting.
Amazon.com: Generic 5 LED Bike Bicycle Taillight Rear Light Lamp (Headlight): Sports & Outdoors

2 - Cygolite Hotshots. One on the back of my helmet, one on my rear rack. Super bright, lasts forever on strobe modes. Programmable. Durable. USB rechargable.
Amazon.com : Cygolite Hotshot 2-Watt USB Rechargeable Taillight with USB Cable : Bike Taillights : Sports & Outdoors

1 - Serfas TL-200 Tail light. Last forever on a pair of AAAs. Simple and durable.
http://www.amazon.com/Serfas-TL-200...&qid=1413309339&sr=1-1&keywords=serfas+tl-200


----------



## smartwinner (Oct 10, 2014)

I have all brand light mentioned by you .But in my mind I like the Gemini Olympia/Duo X2 most,haha


----------



## Trekmogul (Jun 11, 2014)

Using the Lupine Betty R14 4500 Lumen & Lupine Betty 12 2600 Lumens here. Quite please with the German Quality.


----------



## scar (Jun 2, 2005)

*Amoeba's*

Been rocking this set-up for quite awhile now, really enjoy it!

Bar mounted light - 
4x Cree XM-L's (2S2P) w/LFlex driver set to 3.5 amps.
Powered by a 4 cell (2S2P) 5200mah battery

Helmet light -
2x Cree XP-G's (2S) w/LFlex driver set to 1.5 amps.
Powered by a 2 cell (2S) 2600 mah battery mounted on the back of the helmet. No cords!









****


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

How do you post a poll? That is what I originally wanted to do here, not a thread. For some reason it wouldn't let me...do I need special forum permission?


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

*Gloworm XS/X2 Combo from Action-LED*

Gloworm XS/X2 Combo from Action-LED, the combo is worth more than my bike...


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

patski said:


> Gloworm XS/X2 Combo from Action-LED, the combo is worth more than my bike...


That's the XS? That thing is tiny! That's a nice looking bar clamp also, such a simple thing shouldn't be so rare.


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

varider said:


> That's the XS? That thing is tiny! That's a nice looking bar clamp also, such a simple thing shouldn't be so rare.


Yep, about the size of my Stem.


----------



## slcpunk (Feb 4, 2004)

Still using my 2 XML 18650 flashlights from DX ( single XML/single battery per torch). One smaller strapped to helmet. One larger one on the bars. ( P10 and C8 sizes ... if memory serves... )

I want more ... but I do love not having wires and battery packs. I hate extra crap on my bike, and I only night ride every now and then. Even when I do, I often start in the daylight, and finish in the dark and prefer to only put the light on my helmet when it gets dark.


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

patski said:


> Yep, about the size of my Stem.


It looks even smaller from that angle. Crazy!


----------



## NightOWL (Jul 30, 2006)

i'll say it again. We need a quality light group buy.
Trail Led, Gloworm,...something...


----------



## Gharddog03 (Sep 25, 2013)

NightOWL said:


> i'll say it again. We need a quality light group buy.
> Trail Led, Gloworm,...something...


I'm in with lupine. At a significant discount...


----------



## patski (Dec 12, 2005)

varider said:


> That's a nice looking bar clamp also, such a simple thing shouldn't be so rare.


Yep, very nice minimalist design. A tad spendy but the XS comes with it.

Designed for 31.8mm.


----------



## Diamondback_X6 (Dec 18, 2009)

I run all Lupine. 1 Wilma CL 1000 lm, 1 Wilma 1100 lm, 1 Betty II 2200 lm, and one Betty II 3000 lm. Not all at the same time of course, but that would be pretty sick! I am looking to sell the Wilma 1100 and Betty II 2200 and get the Betty R though.


----------



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

Flashlights also. Cree XML Single-cell 18650s on my helmet & handlebar.

I recently upgraded the handlebar light to a single-cell 26650, which has about 80% more juice than an 18650.


----------



## Thiago7 (Jun 27, 2010)

Chinese lights


----------



## GoldenDragoon (Apr 21, 2013)

Light and motion Seca 2000 race on the bars and Urban 700 on the helmet. I have yet to see something with a better beam pattern. I use a Taz1200 for commuting as it was too heavy for a helmet light.


----------



## Paochow (Jul 23, 2014)

Two Gloworm XS- one for the bar and one for the helmet. I also have a Taz 1500 I use for street rides or loan to my buddies to use.


----------



## Gharddog03 (Sep 25, 2013)

PAO, 

What's powering your helmet XS?


----------



## perbl (Jul 13, 2006)

Wilma X7 on the handlebars, Piko X4 on the helmet.


----------



## Gharddog03 (Sep 25, 2013)

Very nice set up ^


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

^^^I am always curious about those that put their battery pack on the stem or bar..doesn't that thrown off the steering feel? I always have run mine on the top tube.


----------



## perbl (Jul 13, 2006)

TiGeo said:


> ^^^I am always curious about those that put their battery pack on the stem or bar..doesn't that thrown off the steering feel? I always have run mine on the top tube.


I currently run the battery below the bar, the setup in the pic was just for testing the light out.

Can't really say that I think about it, the smaller batteries do not weigh that much. I do it mostly to avoid wear on the almost new paint on my frame  But when I get some more scratches I might decide to stick the battery on the frame.

Another option is to use Lupine's bottle mount holder, but I think I prefer to have everyting on the bar, thus not requiring any extension cords or having to tape the cord to the frame etc:


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

perbl said:


> I currently run the battery below the bar, the setup in the pic was just for testing the light out.
> 
> Can't really say that I think about it, the smaller batteries do not weigh that much. I do it mostly to avoid wear on the almost new paint on my frame  But when I get some more scratches I might decide to stick the battery on the frame.
> 
> Another option is to use Lupine's bottle mount holder, but I think I prefer to have everyting on the bar, thus not requiring any extension cords or having to tape the cord to the frame etc:


 I use a 20cm extension for my battery that I mount on the same bottle mount area. Gretna gives both a 20cm/30cm option, that should give little slack to your lamp head.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Just strap mine to the top tube with an Backcountry Research Tube Tourniquet. My battery has a rubber bottom and hasn't marred the paint.


----------



## GoldenDragoon (Apr 21, 2013)

I run my battery pack on the back of the seatpost. Completely out of the way there.


----------



## pigmode (Nov 15, 2009)

Mini Piko TL, Gloworm X1, Dinotte 300R, RZ 8, and a higher quality Chinese copy that's never used.


----------



## Thiago7 (Jun 27, 2010)

Gharddog03 said:


> PAO,
> 
> What's powering your helmet XS?


Im using this Sky Lipo 2200mAh 7.4V 30C
I used to have some RC Cars but sold most of them and kept the batteries. It is a 2S1P lipo battery. I can go on a 2 hour ride on high and there is still some juice left in the battery.


----------



## Gharddog03 (Sep 25, 2013)

Sweet! I have several lipos for my fixed wing toys. Maybe I should use some for lights.


----------



## Paochow (Jul 23, 2014)

Gharddog03 said:


> PAO,
> 
> What's powering your helmet XS?


I use the stock 4 cell 6800 mAh battery and an extension cord to run it down to a jersey pocket. Can't even tell the light is there until I turn it on.


----------



## NightOWL (Jul 30, 2006)

I've been wondering if I could my old RC car batteries. How did you wire them up?


----------



## thegock (Jan 21, 2014)

Yelnatz said:


> Glad I found this thread. I'm thinking about getting a back light.


Lights, cameras, action

I am an avid night trail rider, because of the work that I do. When I leave a client's office at the end of the day, I frequently have my fully or my HT in the back of the truck. For at least half the year, my departure is after sunset.

My general goal is to ride as many trails near their offices while I am on location. Therefore, we are more than occasionally riding trails that we have never seen before in the dark. Given my complete lack of skilz, my fear of dying requires a lot of lighting. Because my lack of skilz extends to bad navigation, we carry an abundance of light. On a couple of occasions, we have been lost after dark and it is just one less thing to worry about with this set up.

Last night we ran the usual set up:

MAIN LIGHT-bar mounted CREE T6 type cheap Chinese light red case four cell 4400mA LiOn battery hanging from the TT. 800 real lumens? Usually run on 50% brightness. Cost $18 then, now down to $13 on Amazon

HELMET LIGHT-Cateye 700 running about 50% Light and bright: what's not to like? Cost $110 (a bit pricey for my taste)

BACKUP-Niterider Lumina 500 on bar. Dead reliable and used maybe 10% of the time. Cost about $100-110

When we ride the road to get to the trail, we run one or two tail lights as well. A Knog with 4 bulbs, USB rechargeable and about a half to one lumen is typical, but I have a slew of comparables. Cost $50

In the Osprey:

Extra CREE T6 type. This serves also as an extra battery for the MAIN light, though with the MAIN on 50% we hardly ever run out of power. Use maybe 10% of time. Cost $18

WalMart 300 lumen Flashlight type AA batteries with bar mount. Cost $21 Used once

Bike shop 150 lumen Flashlight type with AA batteries. Cost $21. If I ever remember, I will take it out of the Osprey cuz I have never used it.

On Bench:

Magicshine MJ-872-Think I have killed about two batteries for this in the last three years. Still chugging along faithfully, but bypassed economically more than technologically. Still keep it in the light bag.

In summary, my main running lights cost about $238 including the Niterider backup on the bar and my necessary reserves in the Osprey cost $39. $277, we never run out of light and can lay down 2,000 real lumens if we need to. If we wanted to save money, an all CREE T6 set up would be <$40 today's prices.

So far in 2014, we ran this set up about 20 times for 1 to 2 hours, which are mostly rides that we wouldn't have gotten in, but for the lights. Tonight, I am going to ride in cold rain near Albany, NY. Probably won't see many people, but they will be well lit up.


----------



## Gharddog03 (Sep 25, 2013)

NightOWL said:


> I've been wondering if I could my old RC car batteries. How did you wire them up?


Here's some info
http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/can-i-use-my-rc-lipo-battery-my-magicshine-627988.html

http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/rc-car-batteries-use-leds-823033.html


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

TiGeo said:


> ^^^I am always curious about those that put their battery pack on the stem or bar..doesn't that thrown off the steering feel? I always have run mine on the top tube.


Same here. I have mounted mine below the stem for a ride around the neighborhood and hated it. I prefer it on the top tube back near the seat tube, although sometimes I put it in my water bottle cage when I'm using my Camelbak bladder.


----------



## derekbob (May 4, 2005)

Gloworm X2 / Gemini Olympia (I normally only use one at a time)


----------



## neons97 (Jun 11, 2013)

Thiago7 said:


> Im using this Sky Lipo 2200mAh 7.4V 30C
> I used to have some RC Cars but sold most of them and kept the batteries. It is a 2S1P lipo battery. I can go on a 2 hour ride on high and there is still some juice left in the battery.


The stock 6800mah Panasonic 2s2p pack gets 2hrs. of runtime. How are you getting 2 hours on high on a 2200mah lipo?


----------



## perbl (Jul 13, 2006)

s0ckeyeus said:


> Same here. I have mounted mine below the stem for a ride around the neighborhood and hated it. I prefer it on the top tube back near the seat tube, although sometimes I put it in my water bottle cage when I'm using my Camelbak bladder.


Inspired by the responses here, I finally came up with a (quite obvious) way of routing cables from the crank to the bar, started by zip ties, but I realized tape is more practical. Taped the cable to the brake hose that runs on the outside of the frame.


----------



## Thiago7 (Jun 27, 2010)

neons97 said:


> The stock 6800mah Panasonic 2s2p pack gets 2hrs. of runtime. How are you getting 2 hours on high on a 2200mah lipo?


According to this: (Lithium Polymer Etiquette: A Comprehensive Guide to Working with LiPo) I can drain each cell down to 3.0 volts.
A 2 cell battery fully charged is about 8.2 - 8.4 volts. A least this is when my charger stop charging the battery. I have one battery for each light.
After about 1.5 hours of riding there is about 7.4 volts on my batteries.
So I am pretty sure they last 2 hours on high.

My lights are not as bright as a gloworm or gemini.


----------



## neons97 (Jun 11, 2013)

Thiago7 said:


> According to this: (Lithium Polymer Etiquette: A Comprehensive Guide to Working with LiPo) I can drain each cell down to 3.0 volts.A 2 cell battery fully charged is about 8.2 - 8.4 volts. A least this is when my charger stop charging the battery. I have one battery for each light.After about 1.5 hours of riding there is about 7.4 volts on my batteries.So I am pretty sure they last 2 hours on high.My lights are not as bright as a gloworm or gemini.


I thought you were claiming you can get 2 hrs on a 2200 lips on a gloworm xs. Which is a 3x xm-l2 light putting out 2200 lumens. Because that was the question you responded to. To get over 2 hrs on a 2s 2200 mah pack, means you're pulling well below 1a, which means you're likely running a single emitter, completely different than a gloworm xs.Also, keep in mind that the static voltage means nothing. A few minutes after the pack comes off the charger, it will Sri back down to 7.4v. And a pack with 7.4v after 2 hrs will most likely show a much lower voltage under a load.In my brushless rc days it was generally accepted not to discharge below 3.3v per cell to keep cells in best performance (life and power output) and longevity. But that margin is required when the 1/8 scales pull upto 150a. So 3v at our 1-3 amps maybe similar.


----------



## Thiago7 (Jun 27, 2010)

neons97 said:


> I thought you were claiming you can get 2 hrs on a 2200 lips on a gloworm xs. Which is a 3x xm-l2 light putting out 2200 lumens. Because that was the question you responded to. To get over 2 hrs on a 2s 2200 mah pack, means you're pulling well below 1a, which means you're likely running a single emitter, completely different than a gloworm xs.Also, keep in mind that the static voltage means nothing. A few minutes after the pack comes off the charger, it will Sri back down to 7.4v. And a pack with 7.4v after 2 hrs will most likely show a much lower voltage under a load.In my brushless rc days it was generally accepted not to discharge below 3.3v per cell to keep cells in best performance (life and power output) and longevity. But that margin is required when the 1/8 scales pull upto 150a. So 3v at our 1-3 amps maybe similar.


Sorry. I didn't get that before.
You are right.


----------



## Kbrembo (Apr 13, 2009)

Lumicycle Explorer...My best light by miles.
Exposure Joystick on the Head
Spare/retired in list of quality..MagicShine 872,Old Ayup and lastly solarstorm X2..possible copy


----------



## perbl (Jul 13, 2006)

Out on the trail in the local woods. Wilma on handlebar, Piko on helmet.


----------



## Gharddog03 (Sep 25, 2013)

Bad ass bike^


----------



## carbuncle (Dec 9, 2005)

A Niterider Minenewt 350 on the helmet and I just ordered on of these chinese knock-off wunderlights for the bars, will report on success or failure!


----------



## igore67 (Feb 3, 2013)

Got a good deal on a NR Pro 1800 and use a Serfas Thunderbolt on the seat post.


----------



## USAF_zoomie (Dec 2, 2014)

My lights:
- NiteRider Pro 3600 DIY (Main Light - Handlebar)
- NiteRider Pro 1800 Race (Secondary Light when the NiteRider 3600 dies - Handlebar)
- Serfas TSL-750 (Used as Emergency Backup if everything else dies - Handlebar)
- Serfas TSL-1000 (Used on helmet when trail riding but not used anywhere else)
___________________________________________________
Total = 7150 Lumens

... but not all of my lights are used at one time.


----------



## C.M.S (Aug 28, 2009)

Gemini Duo/Olympia (current versions) .


----------



## Scott In MD (Sep 28, 2008)

Old school....


----------



## Scott In MD (Sep 28, 2008)

Actually ... Exposure. I have many miles and many hours on my Toro, Diablo and Equinox and very satisfied with them.


----------



## siata94 (Jan 27, 2013)

updated...


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Lights I have:

Seca 700 with 6 cell battery
Taz 1200
Stella 200 with 3 cell battery
Urban 550

I do enjoy LNM.


----------



## Speed King (Nov 10, 2014)

Just ordered an Exposure Toro a couple hours ago.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

I've used 2 Nightrider Lumina 650's for a couple years, and recently added this light.

Amazon.com : SecurityIng® Waterproof 6000LM 5X T6 LED Bicycle Light 3 Modes Headlamp Bright LED Bike Lamp Headlight with 8.4V Rechargeable Battery Pack and Charger for Outdoor Riding, Camping and Other Activites : Sports & Outdoors

I've been very impressed by this new SecurityIng light, plus the battery that came with it has lasted over an hour on high.


----------



## kk0517 (Dec 23, 2014)

Got one Nitefighter BT40S on the bar.18650 battery pack supplies power.


----------



## Waldens (Mar 5, 2013)

I have NITEFIGHTER BT21 on Helmet uses 2x18650 battery and on handlebar uses 4x18650 battery.


----------



## Scottwax (Jan 18, 2009)

Serfas True 500 for my helmet, Nite Rider Pro 1000 on my handlebars. More then enough light for road biking at 20 mph so even better at slower speeds on my MTB. Able to run the helmet light at 70% and handlebar at 50% and have more than enough lighting on a forested trail tonight.


----------



## EFMax (Aug 20, 2008)

I needed to tidy things up on my bike and reduce weight, especially in the battery department - BUT - I like really powerful lights (don't we all) so I went from this setup









To this -










I then needed to upgrade this new setup, which I did and after all of my tinkering around, I believe that I now have a true 7000L output light - that said, I don't actually need to run it that hard and tend to get away most nights (off road) with just 3 of the 5 settings while knowing that setting No4 can run for a good three hours if needed.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

EFMax said:


> I needed to tidy things up on my bike and reduce weight, especially in the battery department - BUT - I like really powerful lights (don't we all) so I went from this setup
> 
> View attachment 951086
> 
> ...


 That must have been some tinkering you have done EFMax,,, I have to run both betty-R's (older version) total of 80watts to get that kind of output.


----------



## EFMax (Aug 20, 2008)

indebt said:


> That must have been some tinkering you have done EFMax,,, I have to run both betty-R's (older version) total of 80watts to get that kind of output.


Here is my write-up of the upgrade.. it was well worth the effort and costs..
http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-diy-do-yourself/upgrade-trustfire-tr-d014-7xcree-xm-l2-t6-4-mode-3000lm-bicycle-light-936159.html

The previous setup was using lights from TROUTIE - His Mini 4, his 7UP and his Dominator - together they produced 1200 + 2000 + 2400 BUT I needed three sets of batteries and this added a lot of weight to my ride.. if I remember, there was about 20x 18650's.

Now I only need 8x Li Po batteries, get amazing run times - if I run it on level 3 at night and level 1 in the daytime, I can get approx 75mins per day and 7 days use between charges.. it could probably run for longer but I have given myself a timetable so I charge the same each week and know it is always ready to go.. when I did my last re-charge, the voltage was around 13.5v so still room to spare..


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

That is some serious output. As you mentioned running at 70%ish with cool ambient temperature will reduce battery strain and give long run times, not to mention welding helmet still required to operate. Nice job!!!


----------



## EFMax (Aug 20, 2008)

indebt said:


> That is some serious output. As you mentioned running at 70%ish with cool ambient temperature will reduce battery strain and give long run times, not to mention welding helmet still required to operate. Nice job!!!


I took my bike over to the Philippines and then onto Bali in November and did some night time stuff over there.. temps were as hot as 28*c at 4am so daytime was hot - we did some volcano runs and it was a total blast - some paths were as wide as your handlebars and we still managed to average 14mph on a 2Km decent - epic - I could not have done it without these lights and even then I was stepping out of my comfort zone in some places..


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

I run a Lupine Wilma on the bars (2400 lumens) and a Piko on the helmet (1200 lumens) using the extension cable to a battery in my jersey. I don't run either of them full out unless descending.

For taillights I run either a Dinotte 300R or a Nightflux RedZone 8 on the back. Most of my riding is country roads (very dark) on a road or cyclocross bike.

I also have an older Piko (750 lumens) that I use for work around the house at night and for grilling etc...

In my "old light" inventory I have several Dinotte head lights: The 600, the 800 and a an old 400 lumen light that my kids use in flash mode around the university.

My mounting method for the Lupine batteries is to use the Speedsleev that is offered as an accessory from Lupine/Gretna.
















J.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

EFMax said:


> I took my bike over to the Philippines and then onto Bali in November and did some night time stuff over there.. temps were as hot as 28*c at 4am so daytime was hot - we did some volcano runs and it was a total blast - some paths were as wide as your handlebars and we still managed to average 14mph on a 2Km decent - epic - I could not have done it without these lights and even then I was stepping out of my comfort zone in some places..


 As you described is what makes mountain biking so friken awesome,, this sport just rocks!!


----------



## manbeer (Oct 14, 2009)

Have a few different setups

Magicshine 808 and mj816 (older sc p7)

Gemini titan (single emitter, one xm-l one p7)

Gemini olympia (older xm-l version) and gloworm x2 (also xml)

KD 2 (duo clone) and uniquefire 2x xm-l2 

Have been transitioning back to single emitter lights (titans) on bars and x2 on helmet, with both on medium seems more than sufficient for singletrack. For a while I would run these AND the olympia on full tilt and I found it actually was too bright.


----------



## arphaxhad (Apr 17, 2008)

*This Works for Me*

I am running 2 Magicshine 808 XM-L's on the bar with the wide angle lens, each running their own 4400 mAh batteries.
View attachment 956097


and 2 Magicshine 808 XM-L2's on my helmet with the stock spot lens, each running their own 5500 mAh batteries attached with extension cables and stashed in my pack.
View attachment 956098


I have an 808 XM-L with a wide angle lens on my commuter with the MS-818 tallight, both running off one 6600 mAh battery.

I also have an older MS-816 with a p-7 and older p-7 version 808 with a helmet mount as loaner/backup lights

All from Action-Led.


----------



## Snopro440 (Mar 30, 2008)

I run a Dinotte XML-3 on my handle bars, and a Magicshine 808 clone on my helmet. I am very happy with this setup. I had been using the pair of 808 clones before, but the beam spread on the Dinotte is AWESOME! I work from 1030 am to 8:30 pm, so I ride a lot at night after work. I also have a spare 808 clone, and a niteride minewt 350 that I borrow out if someone needs a light.


----------



## NightOWL (Jul 30, 2006)

Trail LED XXX


























=Tapatalked on the go=


----------



## gfcipriani (Jun 3, 2008)

Reviving this old thread. 

I am running LNM Stella 500 on my helmet, and LNM Seca Enduro 2000 on the bars.

Best light beam, quality manufacturing, made in USA.


----------



## BigHit-Maniac (Apr 13, 2004)

I run a NiteRider Enduro 2800 Remote on my Bars, and mount the battery on my frame.

I also run a NiteRider MiNewt 350 on my helmet, and toss the battery in my camelbak with a cord going to it. I've tried the battery-on-the-helmet thing, and I didn't like how the weight made the helmet feel.... so Ive gotten used to the cord.

I absolutely love the setup.

When funds allow, I'd like to swap out the MiNewt 350 for a Pro 1400 Race. I like to use my helmet light to look "through" my turns, and use the bar-mounted light as my day-lighter.


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

I have a Xeccon Spriker 1207 for the handlebar and a Serfas True 1000 for the helmet. And a tail light.


----------



## IronMac (Jan 4, 2016)

Currently for the front I have:

A. Supernova E3 (believe it is first gen) run off of a SON dynohub.
B. B&M IXON IQ Premium.
C. Designshine DS-1300.
D. Cateye flashie.

I use Nitto Lamp Holder 2 to hold all of the above with the exception of the Supernova.

Helmet light is currently a Dinotte 400

Rear lights are:

A. Supernova rear light, first gen.
B. Designshine DS-500.
C. Cygolite flashie.


----------



## siata94 (Jan 27, 2013)

update on my lighting:

Using 1x18650 flashlights, custom modded by a friend, Fenix ALB-10 mount on the bar, velcro straps on the helmet.

bar/helmet light - Eagle Eye X6 triple XP-L making 4000 lumens
helmet/bar light - Solarforce L2P quad XP-L making 3000 lumens
bar/helmet/backup light - Eagle Eye A6 XP-L making 1600 lumens
for the heck of it light - Jacob A60 XM-L2 dedomed w/ 900+ yds throw


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I have EDC flashlights that can push those kind of lumens but they are on turbo timers because they'll fry otherwise. And run times are no where near useable for riding unless sitting in lower modes.

An x6 to push triple XP-L hi that high means a push of over 10A (and the lumen number is pre-optic losses), so a direct drive driver. I have an A6 set up the same way, with a cell that can handle the current I got ~4000 only for the first few seconds, dropped off rapidly and light is too hot to touch in 15 seconds. Turbo timer cuts off just in time before cells overheats and takes damage.

So curious as to how you are going about making use of those as 1000 lumen output give or take is all the heat those lights will handle for prolonged periods without frying the driver or the battery. You have me rather curious, thinking I may be overly conservative with use of my heavily modded edc's.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirt Road (Feb 6, 2016)

I have a thorfire c8 that cost all of $14. Prolly pushing 8-900lm. Just for giggles I mounted it up on my cx bike and went on a 6mile road ride. Made me conclude that cool white lights are tolerable for road, but off pavement it's a no go. No definition of features and it hurts my already tired eyes. I'll stick to my Ituo wiz20 which has a lot of throw and way better tint, and a consistent 1400+ Lm output. But to be fair, the flashlight can get it done, just not ideal for me....


----------



## siata94 (Jan 27, 2013)

Tigris - maybe we can take it offline...

but it's measured 12.70A at over 4000 lumens w/ optics. Obviously I don't run it on high the entire time, esp for the slow grind up a climb, only need to see what's in front of my front tire. Same goes for the helmet light. But for faster sections, I crank it up. No prob last 18 months.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I was just curious as to how you were pulling off using edc lights for rides on that kind of power and no issues. I have nice bike lights (and way too many of them lol) plus a bunch of modded flashlights. Never even considered using one for a night ride, but too I'm finding I use a lot less power than I figured for rides.

I'll stick with my bike lights but good to know even my beast lights will have no issues if I need to use on as a back up for whatever reason. Instead of taking the shortest path back to trail head, I can finish my ride.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## siata94 (Jan 27, 2013)

you're active on blf, you know how my lights were built or can easily look them up or pm me for specifics. I'm not a modder, just a user.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks. Ya I mod myself as well.
Fun to mod torches but I have more fun doing it to bike lights 

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

Started out riding with a NiteRider miNewt 350 on my bars as an insurance policy for those rides that ended around dusk. Now that we often start after dusk, I've moved that light to my helmet and I have two NiteRider Lumina 650s on the bars. The majority of our night riding group rides with a Lumina 650 on the bars and another one on the helmet.


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

Here's my lights. On the helmet is the Serfas True 1000 and the bike is the Xeccon Spriker 1207:


----------

